# Vandrin



## vandrin (Feb 10, 2009)

well i thought i should introduce myself, i as you may already know am vandrin, a 13 year old writer of little renown.
i am somewhat a carniverous reader ranging from R.A. Salvatore to David Eddings and Neil Giaman
I myself have a little talent in writing however a do have a few short stories and scraps of poetry penned .


----------



## vandrin (Feb 10, 2009)

*My own little Genisis*

_this is a little piece that I wrote perhaps three years ago the name of came a while later. i am quite proud of it but i am of course open to all critism. _

Genesis

_When I was a young boy of four,_
_ My mind closed and blissfully ignorant, _
_To the world, I took an interest in wild life _

_ So in an idea born out of sheer _
_Childish ingenuity I began to construct a feeble pond _
_ Of plastic bags and a bucket full of tap water. _

_A year past _
_And left forgotten my pond sat alone._
_ Until after sometime began to attract some welcome friends, _
_A pair of love-struck frogs it seemed laid their spawn,_
_ Upon the top of greening water,_
_Left their separate ways. _

_And so spring came, my rediscovered pond was a hive of life_
_ New plants,_
_ Tadpoles,_
_ Water boatmen taking leisurely swim upon the water _
_Content and mystified_
_ I spent another lovely summer,_
_ Squatted next to my very own world_
_ So full of new life_
_ Evolution in a few short months and it was my creation_

_ Oblivious to all else _
_I stood back from my work and smiled _

_-Joel Northey.    _


----------



## Nickie (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, Vadrin.


Nickie


----------



## BeyondPeru (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi vandrin. Welcome to the forum. You probably ought to post your charming poem in the poetry section if you want some feedback from other poets.

Now, please don't take this the wrong way, but would you consider using correct punctuation in your posts? Failure to do so will make people assume you skipped the pen and paper stage and went straight to texting. Spare yourself the wrath of many on this site by using capitals, commas, and periods in appropriate places.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey there and welcome!  Ditto the part about posting that poem in the poetry section if you're looking for feedback.


----------



## Shinn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey there vandrin and welcome


----------

